# My 2013 1.6L Turbo SRi hatchback!



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Hello from Australia,

So it has finally arrived! My 2013 MY14 Holden Cruze SRi Hatchback in Phantom black with manual featuring the 1.6L Turbo engine and new suspension/tire set-up.





































It has had a Sports Spoiler fitted along with the darkest legal tint (metal not dyed) but is otherwise stock-standard.

Cheers,

Nathan


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

And what are your plans? Congrats hatchback "sho iz gud"

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

That is much better looking than I would have imagined. Nice ride and nice color. Looks sharp!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Humm....somehow you reversed the interior photo....steering wheel on the wrong side heh heh.

Seriously though, I REALLY like the hatch and I really like the wagon too.
Thats a good lookin ride there.....nice touch on the exaust.....Chevy tries as hard as possible to hide the tip over here.
Are you yet able to determine if the 1.6 is a variation of the 1.4 or is it a different engine family?
As I look through the various ecotec designs, the 1.6t appears to be a variation of the 1.8.....looks like a belt driven cam as opposed to the chain....details please.
But, you folks seem to get your very own engines over there from time to time.

Congrats, looks great,
Rob


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gorgeous car. That would sell here.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot everyone. 

I must say that I am very pleased with this car. I have been driving around a MY13 demonstrator Equip (base model Cruze here in Aus) for the last week whilst they worked on my car and the differences between it and my MY14 SRi whilst small make all the difference in the world (especially when it comes to handling and engine output) =P. So glad that I didn't end up spending twice as much on a new WRX which had an inferior interior to the SRi.

Don't have much planned as this car is meant to save me some money whilst I look at buying my first home. This is meant to be a long-term money saver compared to my previous car and other cars which I was considering buying. 
I am however looking at getting the 18" wheels from the SRi-V (mine has 17") and possibly powder-coating them black. If I did this I would also spray all silver parts of the car black. 
As disappointed as you blokes will all be I'm not looking at tuning it as I have an extended factory warranty (5 years) which I would not like to void. Also even with a tune it would still feel slow compared to other cars that I have owned. It's got enough power to over-take and have some fun as is. =)

In regards to the engine details: I started a "1.6L Turbo" sub-thread in the "Engines" thread of this forum. You should find loads of stuff there. =)

Cheers,

Nathan


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

I, too, like the hatchback...3/4's of a station wagon = great for hauling around guitars & amplifiers!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the direction Nathan.....just read all 8 pages of the sub thread.....answered all my questions.....nice work BTW

Rob


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice car !

Love hatch, almost didnt buy the Cruze because we dont have an hatch here...

Some nice 18s with Pedders coil-over would be nice. :th_coolio:


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Just washed it for the first time and it came out like a car made of black mirrors! =P



















Will have finished breaking her in later today. I look forward to finally using some boost. =D


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, love that hatchback look. What are the dimensions so I can start my plan to put this in a cargo container and ship to the NYC port? 

Seriously though, has anyone imported one of these?


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Our Cruze's are RHD, would be a big job converting it over to LHD.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Or I could just register it as a rhd. That's not a big deal.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Or I could just register it as a rhd. That's not a big deal.


I wish we could do that here. The car has to have been built before 1984 or something otherwise it's a compulsary change over which costs stupid amount of money.

I was looking at importing a Camaro 2SS RS or even a ZL1 over here but simply getting into the country adds about 50% more onto the price bringing it up to over 55k. Then to convert to RHD costs another 30+k bringing the total cost to around 90k. Then you have to pay luxury car tax so by the time you drive away you're lucky to have paid no more than 100k. The ZL1 is even more!!! Corvettes start from around 150k!

Wish we could just drive LHD here. Would love a Camaro or Corvette.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

I almost got it in Phantom Black but opted for Karma instead. It looks green in sunlight but more blue in low light and dark at night. I haven't given mine it's first wash yet. I got paint protection so it is staying pretty clean so far and it hasn't really stopped raining here yet! (Melb).


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm a fan!


----------



## auSriV (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey nathan,
just out of interest what sort of L/100 km are you getting out of this ?


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

I've done ~2,200km and have averaged 8.7L per 100km. That's mostly city driving with a manual (auto's can expect an extra 1/2 L per 100km). I also try to avoid commuting during peak road use times as much as possible.
I'm sure that I'll be able to get it down to 8.4 (1 above the quoted usage) after some road trips.


----------



## auSriV (Aug 13, 2013)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> I've done ~2,200km and have averaged 8.7L per 100km. That's mostly city driving with a manual (auto's can expect an extra 1/2 L per 100km). I also try to avoid commuting during peak road use times as much as possible.
> I'm sure that I'll be able to get it down to 8.4 (1 above the quoted usage) after some road trips.


Awesome!  this sounds good, picked mine up yesterday i'd be plenty happy with that mileage! cheers man.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

No worries.

Enjoy your new Cruze and post up some pics when you get the chance.


----------



## CruzerKyle (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey from another Aus Cruze driver. Hope you love the car!


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Leave it to good ol' 'Merica to not allow such a cool looking car here.. that, and the Ute..


----------



## hatchbackspain (Apr 12, 2015)

Very handsome.
You know if you can find the diffuser at a store?
There is reference of this piece.


----------

